# Spouse Visa Lodged - VAC Algiers, Algeria



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi all, 

Spouse lodged her application at VAC in Algiers, Algeria. 

UKBA in Algiers now using visa application office company called Teleperformance and no more dealing with Worldbridge. 

Lodging went all well, and biometrics. 
Applied Priority 25/03/2014
Few negative points about Teleperformance Visa Centre; 
Staff didn't give any information about where application will be processed. 
No call centre, no phone number.
No tracking available apart from, Register, Biometrics, after 4 days now and still doesn't show payment, documentation or transfer to UKVI... also still no email confirmation from UKVI.

Does anyone have UKVI email address please? 

Thank you


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

hello my friend, i am an algerian , i applied for a fiance visa uk last month , i applied with the world bridge servce , and now I am stock between the old service and the new service , I do not know how can I track my application because the worldbridge stop the tracking service.
I am really confuse.
I dont know the ukVI adress, but do not worry , I am sure that your application will be fine.


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

*hi*

can you show me your checklist ?


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Here is my Check list 

Application form

Financial Appendix 2 (VAF 4A)
Applicant Letter Of introduction 
Applicants Passport
English Test Certificate
2 passport size photos 
Birth certificate
Call History
Marriage Certificate
Marriage Photograph and other photos
Email records
Screen Shots

Sponsor: 

Sponsor passport copy
Sponsor Letter 
Flight Plan 
Air tickets and Hotel receipts. 
DLA award letter ( middle rate ) living component. 
Housing Benefit letter/notice 
Medical reports, GP Letters, stating health issues. 
Employment Contract, Letter and 6 months payslips
6 months bank statement
P60 
Housing contract, Letter, Council Tax Bill, Rent statement and Utility Bills.


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

wich english test certificate do you have? i passed the toefl
did you do the tb test for medical reports?


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Tb test not required for Algerians. 
My wife has IELTS 6.5


----------



## pirFena (Apr 4, 2014)

SoYouThink said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spouse lodged her application at VAC in Algiers, Algeria.
> 
> ...


Hi everyone,

I applied on 02.04.2014 at the Teleperformance Centre for TIER 5. I also had similar problems as you. 


Staff rushed me in handing my documents. 
Staff told me that they would post it in the same day so when I returned home I kept checking the tracking number but DHL Tracking number doesn't work. I even contacted to the DHL about whether or not the Tracking Number exists and they said "They don't have any record for that number" which means they haven't sent my application since 02.04.2014. 
Moreover, in the same day I applied my account on the tpcontact.co.uk was deleted :O ! I can't follow my application either by tracking number or via their website! That really sucks! I had chat help but that didn't help as well!


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi PirFena 

Im sorry to hear that. The services is disappointing. 
Do you know where the applications are being processed?


----------



## pirFena (Apr 4, 2014)

SoYouThink said:


> Hi PirFena
> 
> Im sorry to hear that. The services is disappointing.
> Do you know where the applications are being processed?


Hi,

What do you mean where the applications are being processed? 
I applied for it on 02.04.2014 in Copenhagen and the new company, Teleperformance, took over from WorldBridge on 24 March 2014.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Applications lodged in all 5 Nordic countries are processed at the British embassy in Stockholm.


----------



## pirFena (Apr 4, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Applications lodged in all 5 Nordic countries are processed at the British embassy in Stockholm.


Hi Joppa,

Thank you for the answer. Do you happen to have any comment on my concerns about tracking problems?

Thank you.


----------



## pirFena (Apr 4, 2014)

Hi Joppa,

I have just check DHL receipt and the shipper address is written as "....... London" and other UK details so that means the process will be made in UK? One more question I applied in Denmark so is it posted by DHL to UK or it is only sent by DHL to the Denmark from UK. I mean DHL only carries for one way or round? 

Thank you.


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you Joppa 
How about applications lodged in Algiers, Algeria? 
Telepreformance would not answer.
Thanks.


----------



## moe07 (Mar 1, 2014)

*p 60*

hi joppa thank you very much for ur help 
.
my wife is on DLA and ESA and im applaying for settelment visa do i need p 60 if my wife is not working?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No.


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Joppa, 

I have just rang UKVI for status update on my wife's application, and they said that the application is being delayed due to further enquiry. But we haven't received any email asking for any further documents or information .... ?!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Perhaps they are doing your background checks like contacting employers etc.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Joppa said:


> Perhaps they are doing your background checks like contacting employers etc.


Joppa, just curious. How common is it and how thorough are ECOs in verifying documents/facts with employers, banks, landlords, etc. Just trying to get an idea of about how long it takes to actually review each application. I'm sure it can vary based on the situation of each application, of course. Thanks.


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Joppa, my wife's application still being delayed '' queries conducted ''

I would like to ask please; 

Who conducts the queries? the CEO's them selves or another department? 

Could the application be now in the Queue for queries to be conducted?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

They have back-office staff (document verification etc) to conduct in-depth investigation, and this is getting more common as they work under pressure to reduce immigration. You have given your consent for Home Office to approach anyone you obtained supporting documents from. I've even heard of personal visit from Home Office staff in UK to check up on what applicant and sponsor have stated.


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

*hello*



SoYouThink said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spouse lodged her application at VAC in Algiers, Algeria.
> 
> ...


Does anyone have UKVI email address please? 
Hello my friend , I just want to ask aabout your visa process , did you heard anything from the home office ? did they contact you ? I am still waiting my visa to be issued.


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Hi 

No, nothing, my wife's visa its been delayed whilst further quires conducted. 

Here is the email 

https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/


----------



## aissabou (Nov 9, 2013)

SoYouThink said:


> Hi
> 
> No, nothing, my wife's visa its been delayed whilst further quires conducted.
> 
> ...


it is the same with me, I contected them in the UKVI , and they said my application is delayed for further quires conducted , as well.I did the biometrics in 26/02/2014.

what do you think about this response from them ?is it positive ?


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

I cant tell, none can, it means something they are looking into. Hopefully they reply to you next week ... 

Do you know when your application was last updated by CEO?


----------



## Beautyglam (May 31, 2014)

*UK Fiancé/Spouse Visa*



SoYouThink said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spouse lodged her application at VAC in Algiers, Algeria.
> 
> ...



Hi there, 
First of all, I would like to know if you heard anything from UKBA in regards of your application? I have studied and legally lived in the UK for 6 years but had to return to Algiers to apply for the fiancé visa in order to allow us to marry in the UK (fiancé visa requires the exact same documents as the spouse). Anyways I have submitted my application at the Worldbridge centre in Algiers in the first week of February this year and was not even made aware that the company was closing down so the tracking number I could only track my application until 01st April. In mid March the casework officer in Paris has contacted us by email to ask for the marriage ceremony confirmation this has made me believe that finally a decision was being made but unfortunately I have not heard anything since then, whether from the British embassy nor the caseworker in Paris, this caseworker since has been ignoring any further emails we sent. On the UKBA website it clearly shows that 96% of settlement applications for the month of March were dealt with within 120 days but for in my case it is 4 months this upcoming week since I have applied and so far no news at all. I cannot call teleperformance since my application was not processed by them so I rely directly with the British embassy but no one seems to help nor to care. I really despear since I have been here 4 months already and I cannot go anywhere else than Algeria without my passport, I just think it is so unfair to prevent people from their travelling documents for that long considering having some other valid visas of other countries stamped on it. Please let me know your experiences guys


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautyglam said:


> Hi there,
> First of all, I would like to know if you heard anything from UKBA in regards of your application? I have studied and legally lived in the UK for 6 years but had to return to Algiers to apply for the fiancé visa in order to allow us to marry in the UK (fiancé visa requires the exact same documents as the spouse). Anyways I have submitted my application at the Worldbridge centre in Algiers in the first week of February this year and was not even made aware that the company was closing down so the tracking number I could only track my application until 01st April. In mid March the casework officer in Paris has contacted us by email to ask for the marriage ceremony confirmation this has made me believe that finally a decision was being made but unfortunately I have not heard anything since then, whether from the British embassy nor the caseworker in Paris, this caseworker since has been ignoring any further emails we sent. On the UKBA website it clearly shows that 96% of settlement applications for the month of March were dealt with within 120 days but for in my case it is 4 months this upcoming week since I have applied and so far no news at all. I cannot call teleperformance since my application was not processed by them so I rely directly with the British embassy but no one seems to help nor to care. I really despear since I have been here 4 months already and I cannot go anywhere else than Algeria without my passport, I just think it is so unfair to prevent people from their travelling documents for that long considering having some other valid visas of other countries stamped on it. Please let me know your experiences guys


Hello Beautyglam, 

I have heard from UKVI that my wife's spouse visa application has been assessed and decision has been made. Over all it took less than 2 months. 
We are now waiting to hear back from Algiers visa office to collect the the passport. Hopefully positive news ... 
Someone on this forum was in the same case as yours, also the same type of visa he applied for. It took him 2 months also to get his decision. 
What you have to do is this; 
1 - Email UKVI and enquire about your case with GWF number. 
2 - If the decision is made, give or take 2 weeks and head to the British Consulate in Algiers. Your passport should be with them. 
Here is the website; 
https://ukvi-international.faq-help.com/


----------



## Beautyglam (May 31, 2014)

Thank you for your reply SoYouThink and congratulations for your wife's visa  
As for my case we have already contacted UKVI by email about 2-3 weeks ago and all they said was that the decision been delayed whilst further quires conducted. I really do not understand why this is taking so long whereas in fact my application is quiet straight forward since I meet all the requirements and have a good immigration history. 
Once again congrats


----------



## Beautyglam (May 31, 2014)

pirFena said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied on 02.04.2014 at the Teleperformance Centre for TIER 5. I also had similar problems as you.
> 
> ...





aissabou said:


> hello my friend, i am an algerian , i applied for a fiance visa uk last month , i applied with the world bridge servce , and now I am stock between the old service and the new service , I do not know how can I track my application because the worldbridge stop the tracking service.
> I am really confuse.
> I dont know the ukVI adress, but do not worry , I am sure that your application will be fine.


Hello Aissabou, 
Just curious since it seems that you handed your application in February like I did, have you received a decision yet? I still haven't heard anything


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you  

Is ok, Please be patient. They are doing some background checks, and there might be something specific that they want to enquire about more and further. 

My wife's applications had also went through further details being conducted. 

Stay positive and goodluck


----------



## SoYouThink (Sep 8, 2013)

Aissabou - has received his decision and his visa granted. 
He also waited 2 months exactly. he collected his passport from the British Consulate in Algiers. 
Sorry I'm replying on his behalf because you asked and I know his not longer on this forum...


----------



## whiteheart (Sep 4, 2014)

*UK Visa Teleperformance Link*



SoYouThink said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Spouse lodged her application at VAC in Algiers, Algeria.
> 
> ...


Hello All

I am a new member here, i felt compelled to become a member when i came across your forum regarding UK Visa issues.
I hope i can be of some assistance to help all those with UK Visa Application matters.
I am posting a Link to the Teleperformance Website Algeirs with brief instructions how to proceed to Track your application.

01/ enter a valid email address
02/ choose a password
03/ enter your GWF number as shown on the front of your online or paper visa application here is an example GWF999999999
04/ enter your passport number
05/ enter your given name name as it appears on your passport
06/ enter your family name as it appears on your passport
07/ click create a new account

once registered you can access many options, but to track the status of you visa application > look to the top left hand of the webpage and choose TRACK MY APPLICATION, this will take you directly to the status of your application

I hope i have been able to help with your matter, however if you wish to ask me any other questions i am happy to try to help as i know waiting for the outcome can be a totally soul-destroying experience 
I wish you all success in your visa applications


----------

